# Developing Photos on iMac 5K Retina Display



## Afterimage (Jan 27, 2016)

Developing & printing on new iMac 5k Retina Display has color cast issues. Printing on Exhibition Fiber a golden cast print and the result was an orange cast. I set the display to ProPhoto to match the LR color space. 

I have heard that calibrating the new iMacs are problematic. I have an Eye One Display Pro but have not tried to calibrate the iMac nor have I tried to use the calibration in System Preferences>Displays.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2016)

Afterimage said:


> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Use your i1Display pro and calibrate your display.  Then report your results here.

For printing you need to use an icc profile that matches your printer AND paper not the color profile for the color space used in LR (i.e. not ProPhotoRGB)  Afoer calibrating your display you can use  soft proofing in Develop to mimic the  reflective paper profile on the display (a transmissive media).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2016)

I have the iMac 5K and haven't run into any issues calibrating it, so I agree with Clee, that's your first port of call.


----------



## Afterimage (Jan 28, 2016)

Used the i One Display Pro and it appears to work. Have yet to print an image but after calibrating the image on the iMac matched an image printed previously. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carlos jimenez (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello I have the same problem, is there any other solution? I don't want to spend 250 dls in calibration


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Apr 7, 2017)

Carlos jimenez said:


> Hello I have the same problem, is there any other solution? I don't want to spend 250 dls in calibration



There has never been and likely will never be a reliable color-critical workflow that does not include regular display calibration with a hardware device.  Sorry.  If you publish work, a hardware calibrator is money well-spent.  There is — afaik — no way around the need to calibrate your displays with a hardware device for color-critical reproductions.


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 7, 2017)

Carlos jimenez said:


> Hello I have the same problem, is there any other solution? I don't want to spend 250 dls in calibration


If you want to view images on your monitor with some degree of assurance that what you are actually seeing (from the perspective of colour) is accurate then you absolutely need to calibrate your monitor.

The only way to accurately calibrate a monitor is with a hardware device.
Xrite makes very good solutions (the i1 Display Pro is excellent) but is not the only way vendor with Datacolor a prominent player as well.
Do your research, find the product that suits best and then find the retailer offering the best price.

Tony Jay


----------



## Carlos jimenez (Apr 7, 2017)

Kirby Krieger said:


> There has never been and likely will never be a reliable color-critical workflow that does not include regular display calibration with a hardware device.  Sorry.  If you publish work, a hardware calibrator is money well-spent.  There is — afaik — no way around the need to calibrate your displays with a hardware device for color-critical reproductions.



I agree I'm already ordering the i1 display pro thank you


----------



## clee01l (Apr 7, 2017)

Carlos jimenez said:


> I agree I'm already ordering the i1 display pro thank you


I have the i1 Display Pro and it does a good job and it actively monitors and adjusts for ambient light changes. 
To some degree, you can use the {Calibrate} button in  System Display Preferences and "eyeball" a color calibration profile.  This is only as accurate as your own color perception, but it is better than not doing any calibration at all.


----------

